# Lou Ferrigno "The Hulk" Profile and Gym Workout



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2007)

Lou Ferrigno's 1992 Mr. Olympia Workout/Interview






YouTube Video


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2007)

to bad he is such an asshole in real life.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2007)

Good looking physique.  Didnt look very strong in the vid.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

Rated I! oh my, I can't watch this!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2007)

That would put him around 55 now. Anybody got any recent pics of him?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> to bad he is such an asshole in real life.



so I take it you actually had a face-to-face convo with the Hulk?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2007)

dg806 said:


> That would put him around 55 now. Anybody got any recent pics of him?



I have seen recent pics of him from bodybuilding shows where he is signing autographs, I guess he still looks good for his age but nothing like he used to.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2007)

I think this one is relatively recent:


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 11, 2007)

well think about it...how many 55 yeard old men look like that?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> so I take it you actually had a face-to-face convo with the Hulk?



yea, he is at the flex booth at both the olympia and the arnold.  he is a dick.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 11, 2007)

^ Why do you say that funk? I know Arnold is a dick but I always thought Lou would be cool.


----------



## Mags (Jul 12, 2007)

Arnold's no dick. Lou's a wanker. One example being that he apparently filed a lawsuit against his brother's gym for trading off his reputation - that being the walls were painted green and purple. Surely, Marvel comics would've been first in line for sueing? If this story is true, then the bloke's a colossal cock end.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 12, 2007)

Prince said:


> I think this one is relatively recent:



If that is close to recent, yeah he doesn't look as big as he was, but I'm sure at 55, he can't keep up the pace he use to and may not be hitting the drugs? But he does not look anywhere close to that age IMO. He looks great for 55.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 12, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> well think about it...how many 55 yeard old men look like that?



Very few!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 12, 2007)

my point exactly. Prince comparing Lou at 55 to his prime doesn't make any sense.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 12, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> my point exactly. Prince comparing Lou at 55 to his prime doesn't make any sense.



I don't think he meant to compare him to earlier, just that he wasn't as big, which you have to expect.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> my point exactly. Prince comparing Lou at 55 to his prime doesn't make any sense.



read the thread, I was not comparing, I only hope I look that good at 55.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah at 55 the man looks amazing...its very obvious he still trains and cares about his body. We would all be lucky to look that good at 55.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> We would all be lucky to look that good at 55.



or 25


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 13, 2007)

P-funk said:


> or 25




amen....for real he looks better then 90% or more of the men half his age. Anyone talking shit about Lou needs to get their head checked out....I can't even think of another BBer from his era that still looks like a bonified BBer.


----------



## rmcfar (Jul 27, 2007)

vince taylor


----------

